# Who Wants BBQ



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Well it's just about done.. Just some detail work and it's done..!


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Very creepy! But also very cool.*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is a wonderfully icky prop, Devil. The torso does indeed look raw and nasty, and the cook looks as if he can't want to take a bite

I think adding moss to the base and some orange/red lights in the pit are excellent ideas and will add to the realism. You mentioned a grill as well - if you had that, you could have a few random body parts cooking on it.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"it's too scary"..LOL! Love it! It looks great.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

BLECH! That is disgustingly awesome!!!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

pretty cool... nice video intro as well!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Awsome! Is there any way you could put a chef's hat and apron on the cook??


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That came out great. I love how his head is turned to keep an eye on the cooking meat. He's going to creep some kids out on Halloween.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

What kind of motor are you using? It doesn't seem to have any trouble turning the torso and moving the arms of the skelly.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice touch......


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Eewww! I can almost smell the smoke.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool ... great job!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Great movement on the crank! What motor are you using?


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

That is so very cool. real nice. If his hand is falling off the side of the handle, could you have him hold something like a pokey stick with meat on the end in that hand? 
P.S. can the motor be slowed down?


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job.. Love the movement and the whole concept


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Eeeekim said:


> That is so very cool. real nice. If his hand is falling off the side of the handle, could you have him hold something like a pokey stick with meat on the end in that hand?
> P.S. can the motor be slowed down?


I think I got the hand working as needed.

If I can find a lower volt and amp power supply I could slow it down. I did try another power supply (lower v and a) but you would get a jump/stall.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

highbury said:


> Great movement on the crank! What motor are you using?


It's a wiper motor from a fox body mustang.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

What sauce are you using? I think anything for pork would go wonderfully!


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

Yep - I probably wouldn't walk anywhere near your yard! Then my husband would make me so he could laugh at me as I screaaaaaaaaaaaaam. Siiigh - I'm an easy one to scare


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL i love the skellie and the movement! that's gonna scare some kids!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

haha AWESOME!


----------



## Stinky Pete (May 2, 2011)

Bone Dancer said:


> What kind of motor are you using? It doesn't seem to have any trouble turning the torso and moving the arms of the skelly.


If I remember the other creature in his garage, it's a Cleveland 351


----------

